# Wheel of Time



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

So after ~6 months, I finished up last night rereading all of books 1-9 and then book 10. I had read the first 9 a couple of years ago, but anyone that's read it will understand why you have to reread it if you put it down.

I still think it's fucking amazing, despite a lot of people who were disappointed with book 10. Granted there was a LOT of plot, but it seems to be completely set up now for some serious asskickage in book 11.

So for those of you that have read Knife of Dreams, how is it? Please don't give any spoilers, because I just ordered the hardcover.


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2006)

Um, million dollar question - is 11 the last? I refuse to pick up that series again until it's done. I rread them voraciously in high school, and got sick of picking one up, ripping through it in three days, then having to wait a year for the next one, where NOTHING HAPPENED.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2006)

fuck.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

But he did write a #@[email protected]#[email protected]# *prequel* after book 10!


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never heard of this series before.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

It's fucking awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's fucking awesome.


It has problems. Lots. (But anything this massive will, at times.)

But that doesn't take away *at all* from the fact that it's a brilliant series.  It's like the Uber-LotR. Jordan is a fantastic writer in many ways (lacking in some), but he can tell such an engrossing story. You completely get lost in his world, as I'm sure Chris will agree. It's almost as good as the Dark Tower, or LotR, and better in some ways.

Chris, book 11 was so much better than 7, 8, 9, and 10. He actually gets the plot rolling again, like I've told you before, and *gasp* shit ACTUALLY HAPPENS! 

Rand, Perrin, and Mat - 3 of the coolest fucking literary, fantasy heroes ever.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

That's so damn good to hear man. Honestly I enjoyed the books a lot more the second time because I wasn't constantly waiting for something to happen in the last 4 books. Going into it knowing it was all plot, I just devoured it all. I didn't know that 11 wasn't out in paperback yet, and when I went to Barnes & Noble today I was almost disappointed that it wasn't there - I was prepared to read it in my car for an hour at lunch. 

I really can't wait until it shows up. So much that I'm not going to pick another book up until it gets here next week. 

All in all I can't say that I like WoT nearly as much as Dark Tower, but it's #2 easily. (Dark Tower is, imo, the greatest bit of fantasy ever written, and Roland is the fucking man, but that's another topic altogether).

I'll start Martin's stuff after I finish 11 and the WoT Prequel.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Martin, like Jordan, is even better a re-read, Chris, especially when read concurrently. None of that confused waiting. 

I'm re-reading The Dark Tower next, after I finish the Necroscope stuff.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

It's nice to have the Martin stuff on-deck. I'll probably read something drama-esque between them so that I don't get fantasied out, but I have a feeling I'm going to plow through Fire and Ice like Drew through a bottle of booze on a Sunday morning.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's nice to have the Martin stuff on-deck. I'll probably read something drama-esque between them so that I don't get fantasied out, but I have a feeling I'm going to plow through Fire and Ice like Drew through a bottle of booze on a Sunday morning.




Or Drew through a Pink Polo shirt sale at J Crew.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 27, 2006)

Great series, though I like to refer to it as "The Ream Of Paper".


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 27, 2006)

I tired to read WOT years ago - got half way through book one - I actually hated it and did not finish it. I read tons of stuff - lots of which that would be considered much worse than this series but I just could not get into WOT. 

I tend to be a bit more critical of Fantasy novels then other stuff (even more so than science fiction)

Check out some of these titles (They rock if ya dont believe me just read amazon reviews  )

Julian May - Saga of Pliocene Exile
The Many Colored Land
THe Golden Torc
The Nonborn king
The Adversary

China Mielville
Perdido Street Station
The Scar
Iron Council

Neal Steaphenson - Baroque Cycle 
Quicksilver
The Confusion
System of the World

Tim Powers
The Auubis Gates

Charles De lint
Trader (Main character is a luthier

TC Boyle
Water Music
East is East
Budding Prospects
Stories
(Avoid Road to Wellville at all costs - if you've seen the movie you'll know why)


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2006)

Tim Powers rules, all of his shit is fantastic.

TDW, how is the newer Necroscope stuff? I read the original 6 or so books with Harry Keogh ages ago but haven't read the newer series.

Ok, end of thread hijack as I haven't read WoT.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2006)

technomancer said:


> TDW, how is the newer Necroscope stuff? I read the original 6 or so books with Harry Keogh ages ago but haven't read the newer series.


I wish I could tell ya, bro. I'm on my first read through of the original stuff. I haven't got into the newer books as of yet.

Chris may have read them.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I really liked these up until about book 6. Then, just like everyone else says, Jordan forgot to have anything happen at all that advances the plot. The Sword of Truth novels seem to be having the same problem. Come on, stop milking it for the money and get on with it.
George R. R. Martin is the shit, though. But he's only on book, what, book 4 now. He has a long way to possibly fall into the same trap as WoT and SoT.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Nic said:


> Yeah, I really liked these up until about book 6. Then, just like everyone else says, Jordan forgot to have anything happen at all that advances the plot. The Sword of Truth novels seem to be having the same problem. Come on, stop milking it for the money and get on with it.
> George R. R. Martin is the shit, though. But he's only on book, what, book 4 now. He has a long way to possibly fall into the same trap as WoT and SoT.


Martin has said that ASoIaF will end at like book 6 or 7, I believe.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I wish I could tell ya, bro. I'm on my first read through of the original stuff. I haven't got into the newer books as of yet.
> 
> Chris may have read them.



I only read the Keogh stuff as well. Actually, I wasn't even aware that there was more after them. I liked the first book the best, something about it, with him talking to the vampire in the ground, etc, really just set a totally kickass mood.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2006)

Nic said:


> Yeah, I really liked these up until about book 6. Then, just like everyone else says, Jordan forgot to have anything happen at all that advances the plot. The Sword of Truth novels seem to be having the same problem. Come on, stop milking it for the money and get on with it.
> George R. R. Martin is the shit, though. But he's only on book, what, book 4 now. He has a long way to possibly fall into the same trap as WoT and SoT.



That really did bug me the first time around, but after a re-read, without flipping each chapter saying "Maybe THIS will be the chapter that Rand finally kicks some goddamn ass", I was able to get way more into it.


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 30, 2006)

Nic said:


> Yeah, I really liked these up until about book 6. Then, just like everyone else says, Jordan forgot to have anything happen at all that advances the plot. The Sword of Truth novels seem to be having the same problem. Come on, stop milking it for the money and get on with it.
> George R. R. Martin is the shit, though. But he's only on book, what, book 4 now. He has a long way to possibly fall into the same trap as WoT and SoT.




This is a common problem in fantasy lit. Lets see how many books we can milk out of this...

I am friends with RA Salvatore's Son and talk to him in MIrc a lot - we were discussing this very fact a couple of weeks ago. He kind of laughed and said "But it is paying for my college" hahaha


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

About to get started.


----------



## Drew (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm ignoring that booze crack, by the way, fucker.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2006)

Awright, I got about 150 pages in last night, and it totally kicks ass so far. 



Spoiler



The fact that it opens up with Galad killing Valda is more action than all of the last 3 books combined.


----------



## Drew (Nov 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> Awright, I got about 150 pages in last night, and it totally kicks ass so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's evil, Chris. I'm soooo tempted to read that, and then I had to immediately scroll down and page down a bit so I couldn't read it when I quoted it for a reply. 

I'm assuming something happens. I waited YEARS for something to happen.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2006)

It's nothing super major. It just opens with a kickass scene, and someone finally fucking killing someone.


----------



## Lankles (Nov 8, 2006)

Finished it yet?!?!

The climactic confrontation... I hate Rand so much. But I LOOOVE the series!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow! Hate Rand?

I love Rand. He's a bad-ass main character. Although, I like Mat and Perrin even more. I cannot STAND Faile, and Aviendha and Elayne can really get under my skin. Nynaeve is pretty amusing, though.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm about 1/3 of the way in - taking my time with it because I'm just devouring it all. This book kicks fucking ass. I'm up to the part where:



Spoiler



Tuon just leashed the 3 Aes Sedai that were fucking with her, where Mat releases/uncollars them right away.



Such badass justice. I really like Tuon's character, and it's nice to see more of Mat in the story since he's such a cool cat. 

I don't like Faile either, and so far there hasn't been much of her which is nice. I really wish that



Spoiler



Perrin would just rescue her ass already, because I'm really sick off reading about it. Where I'm at now, she just stole the rod from the Shaido Wise One's tent. Perrin is too badass to be farting around like a homo rescuing her. I want him to go back to the wolves and shit, and would love to see more of the old Warder-turned-wolf-guy-like-Perrin, whose name I forget.



I think Rand is badass, just need more of him. To date my favorite scene in the whole series is



Spoiler



His rescue, where the Ash'aman fuckin' tear it up and kill fuckloads of people, and Rand bursts out of the crate he's being kept in and stills the handful of Aes Sedai around him


. That whole segment just kicked ass.

I'd like Lan to come back and kick some more ass too.

Really great book so far though, and now that 100% of the plot is clear in my head, the storyline's finally moving along nicely.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Elyas Machera. He's a cool guy, too. I picture him looking like Lamb of God's bass playe rmeets Grizzly Adams. 

That's about my favorite scene, too. Very favorite though, si the whole scene when the Dark One's prison was first opened. Holy shit. That was bad-ass, and scary.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, Elyas. I really wish they'd incorporate him into it more. I think he'll play a big role at Tarmon Gaidon though.  

I also really like Egwene now, and I'm with you on being kind of apathetic about the whole situation with Elayne. I could do without Min and the whole Rand love triangle too. Really all I want is for him to go out and kick some fuckin' ass.

I'm expecting some badness to come up with Mazrim Taim shortly, since he's been hinting about it for quite awhile. I also think (pure speculation) that Logain's going to come out as a hero at some point, and probably die in the process, maybe saving Rand's life.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ Elyas Machera. He's a cool guy, too. I picture him looking like Lamb of God's bass playe rmeets Grizzly Adams.
> 
> That's about my favorite scene, too. Very favorite though, si the whole scene when the Dark One's prison was first opened. Holy shit. That was bad-ass, and scary.





Spookiest scenes for me were the one at Shadar Logoth, where the presence there is kind of weaving it's way through the ruins at night, and the first time they all go through The Ways with Loail leading. That gave me friggin' nightmares. 



Spoiler



I wish there was more to the part of Rand destroying Shadar when cleansing the male half of the source though. All Jordan really got at was that there was a lot of Saidin there for a long time, then it winked out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah... come to think of it, that was pretty sparse. Still, what Rand did there was SO BADASS!  I love that he figured a way to do it, and everyone was all like, WTF? Yeah, right!

Shame on them.



Chris said:


> I'm expecting some badness to come up with Mazrim Taim shortly, since he's been hinting about it for quite awhile. I also think (pure speculation) that Logain's going to come out as a hero at some point, and probably die in the process, maybe saving Rand's life.


Well, he is totally like destined for some uber glory, so, you are probably on to something.

Hmm. Eqwene... I like her. Spine. Not so whiny. I dig Min, 'cause she doesn't bitch, and she seems sexy as hell. Aviendha, well, at least she's tough. And puts out.  But Elayne, gah! She makes me feel how I used to feel about Lucy after she yanked the ball out from Charlie Brown yet again!


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)

I heard that Lanfear and Moiraine come back though. Not sure how true it is, but they were my 2 favorite characters in the first few books. Along with Lan, until he got pussy whipped.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Keep reading, dude.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm liking Semirhage more and more too. There's one scene where she shows up, engulfed in flame and just says "I am Semirhage". Totally fucking badass imagery.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Fuck, now I'm wanting to re-read that AGAIN!


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)

> Taken from the Orbit E-Zine:
> 
> One question we get asked on a weekly basis is: 'How long is The Wheel of Time series going to be?'
> 
> Well, it appears that we might be able to shed some light on that particular issue at last. Latest information from the man himself, Mr Robert Jordan, suggests that book 12 will be the final book of The Wheel of Time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

I heard 13 before (but from whom, who knows? Some internet dipshit. Reliabilty eh.)

My question is, how the hell is he gonna wrap this shit up in one more book?! 

Same question for Mr. R. R. Martin, too. That's a loooot of plot ground to cover.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 8, 2006)

Never heard of the series...who is the author as I am almost finished Book VII of the Dark Tower and I need some new material...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Robert Jordan


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2006)

Dude, I just got to the part where:



Spoiler



Mat reads the letter from Moiraine that Thom's been reading over and over.



Fucking aces dude, I'm so fired up about where the storyline is going right now.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 11, 2006)

You're up early! 

I've been up half the night trying to get my new GNX3000 to work. 

Something is amiss, and waiting on Digitech CS sucks. Fucking e-bay! 

Anyrate, yeah, that's a cool part. I may ahve to re-read that book again, but I'm heading to the library in just a few minutes to get that book you recommended the other day, and The Dark Tower (fitting, for The Dark Wolf :lol books 1, 2, and maybe 3.


----------

